# Ratings System is so flawed!!



## Michael Williams 27519 (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm in the Raleigh area and been driving for months so my overall is fine. Had three rides last night. 1 day moving average rating is 4.5. All three were for uberX rate rides in my uberXL vehicle. No tips. My vehicle is spotless, I was on time and got them where they needed promptly. It's getting time to move on and let these people call Taxi Taxi and pay 40% more. I don't need to be underpaid and under appreciated. 

Sooner or later uber will wake up from having to pay for repeat background checks for employee churn.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Michael Williams 27519 said:


> I'm in the Raleigh area and been driving for months so my overall is fine. Had three rides last night. 1 day moving average rating is 4.5. All three were for uberX rate rides in my uberXL vehicle. No tips. My vehicle is spotless, I was on time and got them where they needed promptly. It's getting time to move on and let these people call Taxi Taxi and pay 40% more. I don't need to be underpaid and under appreciated.
> 
> Sooner or later uber will wake up from having to pay for repeat background checks for employee churn.


Pax are ungrateful bastards.


----------



## Michael Williams 27519 (Sep 2, 2015)

What the passenger does not realize in the Raleigh area is that their safe driver fee got increased to cover all the extra expenses of the background checks. Some are new drivers but a lot of employee churn to replace drivers fed up with the ratings and poor rates. So I guess in the end, the passenger is losing due to their own ignorance. Ever since the safe driver fee almost doubled in Raleigh the driver ratings from passengers have been much lower.


----------

